# FR: Both my parents taught French



## ks3411

Hi,
Just wondering what would be the best tense to use in this piece of translation:
"Both my parents *taught* French" 
would it be *enseignaient *or *enseignèrent*...


----------



## ccile_18

Give a context because it depends
For example : Ils enseignèrent pendant 30 ans...
OR "Ils enseignaient le français à des jeunes...


----------



## ks3411

The context is a man describing why he loves France. He explains that his parents taught French and that he went with them on holiday to France. I think it sounds better using imparfait, non? 
Thanks


----------



## jester.

I'd also vote for the Imparfait version.


----------



## Conchúr

I'd also vote for the imperfect:

*Mes parents enseignèrent le français et j'allais souvent en France avec eux*


----------



## Tabac

ks3411 said:


> The context is a man describing why he loves France. He explains that his parents taught French and that he went with them on holiday to France. I think it sounds better using imparfait, non?
> Thanks


My non-francophone reaction is to use the _imparfait_.


----------



## Franglais1969

Conchúr said:


> I'd also vote for the imperfect:
> 
> *Mes parents enseignèrent le français et j'allais souvent en France avec eux*


 
The imperfect would be *enseignaient.*  -èrent is Past Historic!


----------



## Conchúr

Je m'excuse *blushes*


----------



## ccile_18

With this context it would be :Mes parents enseignaient le français et j'allais souvent en France avec eux.


----------



## radjane dessama

Franglais1969 is right.  _enseignèrent _is never used in common day-to-day French.  Exclusively narrative style

its imparfait/imparfait


----------



## jester.

ccile_18 said:


> With this context it would be :Mes parents enseignaient le français et j'aillais souvent en France avec eux.



Cependant, j'ai l'impression que cette phrase est incomplète. En utilisant le verbe enseigner j'ajouterais un objet indirect comme cela : "Mes parents enseignaient le français à des enfants."

Sans un tel objet indirect je reformulerais la phrase comme ça : "Mes parents étaient des professeurs de français et j'allais souvent en France avec eux."

Qu'est-ce que vous pensez de cette idée ?


----------



## ccile_18

jester. said:


> Cependant, j'ai l'impression que cette phrase est incomplète. En utilisant le verbe enseigner j'ajouterais un objet indirect comme cela : "Mes parents enseignaient le français à des enfants."


 Non, la phrase est correcte  


jester. said:


> Sans un tel objet indirect je reformulerais la phrase comme ça : "Mes parents étaient des professeurs de français et j'allais souvent en France avec eux."
> 
> Qu'est-ce que vous pensez de cette idée ?


Cela peut être correct, une petite faute cependant, 
"Mes parents étaient des professeurs de français et j'allais souvent en France avec eux."
The only problem is that the first part of the sentence and the second part are not very linked, but the sentence is correct


----------



## Gez

radjane dessama said:


> Franglais1969 is right.  _enseignèrent _is never used in common day-to-day French.  Exclusively narrative style



Never say never. Use "very rarely" instead. 



Use imperfect if you describe something that was ongoing, use compound past or, more formally, simple past to describe something that was over.

"Mes parents enseignaient le français quand j'était petit." -- When I was a kid, it was what they were doing. Imperfect.
"Mes parents enseignèrent le français jusqu'à ce que je sois grand." -- They stopped doing it. Simple past.
"Mes parents ont enseigné le français jusqu'à ce que je sois grand." -- Less formal version of the above sentence, compound past.

So it depends on the context, but it seems like you'll want to use imperfect here.


----------

